# Generator Enclosure Help



## mattmd (Oct 19, 2011)

hi all - I have a new 8000 watt portable generator that I am going to use for power outages. I have a transfer switch and all the wiring done. I plan on building a small shed to enclose the generator in in my backyard. The shed will be about 5 feet long, 4 feet wide and 4 feet high. I am planning on putting two four inch holes on each side of the shed for airflow and I am also going to install a fan through a larger hole in the rear of the shed for airflow. 

My (stupid) question is, do I want the fan to pull air in from the outside or to exhaust the hot air from the inside out? 

Thanks!


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure it would make much difference, but IMO, exhaust the hot air from the inside. 
As long as there is enough replacement air, everything should work out fine.


----------



## mattmd (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Cedgo - I appreciate the reply. Makes sense.


----------

